# Drivers Side Mirror on FE+ 09



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

daughter was backing out of garage and ripped the drivers side mirror clean off...... Any ideas on what Im looking at to fix?

TIA

Mike


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Tough to say without seeing the damage. You're probably looking at getting a new side mirror and having it painted and installed, at the very least. How much damage it did to the door is the unkown element. You might want to get an estimate from a body shop.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Door looks good.. damage is just the mirror. Thx for the reply!


Mike


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Check Ebay, there's aftermarket ones for around $50 and seen some OEM (used) for between $100-$150. It's easy to replace yourself. If you're lucky you might find one same color which would save some $$.


----------

